# Male wolf seeking a male Master for a Master/Slave roleplay (RP only)



## DoubleJWolf (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey there! I've tried to look for RP partners before but real life has jumped on me a few times. Seems I finally have a schedule with time to not seem like a jerk and vanish a bunch.

So as for the plot I have in mind, it revolves around a world where slavery is legal. Slaves are required to wear special collars that track their whereabouts and can deliver a shock at any point from either the Master or law enforcement (should a slave be acting unruly in public). So how does one become a slave? I'm thinking that perhaps criminals and/or prisoners of war could lose their citizenship and become slaves... beats rotting in a jail cell! The storyline could go from how the slave gets captured and how the owner decides or is chosen to become one. They meet and it goes from there. Things could happen, maybe the slave tries to escape, maybe the Master gets into some sort of trouble... who knows! NSFW could most definitely be included in the play, but also some story would be awesome.

Let me know what you think and if you have ideas! Your character would be the Master. Thanks for stopping by, have a good one!


----------



## Coltshan000 (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm interested!


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm definitely interested.


----------



## DoubleJWolf (Apr 4, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## jax98 (Feb 27, 2020)

im interested


----------



## jax98 (Mar 2, 2020)

ZJMT7098#5028  discord I cant find you


----------

